# Pic of our spotted baby



## fancyappy (Dec 9, 2008)

We finally added a 3rd donk to our family. I had hesitated for months cause I was worried about how a 3rd donk would affect my two very bonded boys. Many folk gave me good advice and I felt it was ok to bring our new boy home. I am sure glad I did, here is Noah.tricolor spotted 6 month old . He just arrived and is the cutest baby ever.

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3202/309521..._884fb275f9.jpg

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3095/309521..._62b2510c6b.jpg

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3173/309521...cd178c849_o.jpg


----------



## Bunnylady (Dec 9, 2008)

:love :love :love He's almost too cute for words!

Congratulations!


----------



## fancyappy (Dec 9, 2008)

Bunnylady said:


> :love :love :love He's almost too cute for words!Congratulations!



Thank you so much. He is very tiny and his color is much nicer in person than the photos I saw of him. I am really happy he is here. Thanks again!


----------



## crackerjackjack (Dec 9, 2008)

Ohhh my gosh




He is just the cuties thing. I just love the spotted. He reminds me of my Crackerjack. He is a lucky little guy.


----------



## fancyappy (Dec 9, 2008)

crackerjackjack said:


> Ohhh my gosh
> 
> 
> 
> He is just the cuties thing. I just love the spotted. He reminds me of my Crackerjack. He is a lucky little guy.



Thank you so much...he is perfect in every way. Thank you again for your congrats!


----------



## Krazee bout Kasspur (Dec 10, 2008)

Nice Baby!!





I wonder if his color will change a bit like my Kasspur's did as he got older.

Lori


----------



## fancyappy (Dec 10, 2008)

Krazee bout Kasspur said:


> Nice Baby!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If that is Kasspur as your avator, then I hope he does look like him. He is a doll!!!!!


----------



## Marnie (Dec 10, 2008)

He looks like a great little guy, I love his spots! Congrats on finding Noah and adding him to your little family!


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Dec 11, 2008)

what a handsome fellow... lots of color! i like that... love the name Noah too.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Dec 11, 2008)

OMGosh! What a little doll!



Congratulations.


----------



## fancyappy (Dec 12, 2008)

Thank you so much. I think he is pretty cute. And he is so friendly. Such a tiny love-bug.Thanks again everybody


----------



## Chico (Dec 12, 2008)

Your new little one is just darling!





chico


----------



## FlatCreekFarm (Dec 14, 2008)

What a handsome, and adorable little guy Noah is



Congrats on your new, cutie-pie addition!!


----------



## fancyappy (Jan 3, 2009)

Thanks again everyone. All is well in donkey land. The 3 are best friends and did not fight or challeng each other at all. Noah still lags behind a bit but he has definitly been accepted by my first two very easily. Thanks for all the advice. It helped very much.


----------



## Rocky Ridge (Jan 4, 2009)

StarRidgeAcres said:


> OMGosh! What a little doll!
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations.


----------



## fancyappy (Jan 7, 2009)

Thanks Rocky. Here are some pics of him settling into his new pasture...I am such a barn slob in these pics but just look at him. LOL

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3076/314989...501868b48_o.jpg

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3152/310926..._86f962f791.jpg

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3458/317738...4b1804b7b_o.jpg


----------



## RJRMINIS (Jan 7, 2009)

*He is sooo cute! Congrats!



*


----------



## tnovak (Feb 12, 2009)

I love spotted donkeys.....he's adorable!!!!!


----------



## Charley (Feb 12, 2009)

Congratulations! He is adorable!


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Feb 12, 2009)

Awww....is he precious!









Congratulations..

Corinne


----------



## fancyappy (Feb 13, 2009)

Thanks for the well wishes everyone. He has settled in very well. There actually was very little fussing. I love how he walks. He takes the tinest little steps...it really warms my heart to watch him do his little donk-walk. And what a big mouth!! He is much more vocal that my other donks..he bellows. Scared me silly first time I heard it.Still can't believe that sound came out of him!!!!!!!!


----------



## wendyluvsminis (Feb 16, 2009)

fancyappy said:


> Thanks for the well wishes everyone. He has settled in very well. There actually was very little fussing. I love how he walks. He takes the tinest little steps...it really warms my heart to watch him do his little donk-walk. And what a big mouth!! He is much more vocal that my other donks..he bellows. Scared me silly first time I heard it.Still can't believe that sound came out of him!!!!!!!!



Does he actually hee-haw yet, or just 1/2 of it LOUD? My baby donkey last year seemed to have to find his voice at first. Almost sounded like he was trying to do scales and couldn't quite find the right note! The haw didn't appear till much later! Donkeys are so silly and sooo sweet! My two boys seem to walk real slow, contemplating where they are going to put each foot! I'm glad your boy is doing so well!


----------



## PaintedMeadows (Mar 2, 2009)

I could only see the first and third picture. All of the rest said unavailable but what a cutie!! I just love the spotted ones too. When my husband got his jack and pregnant jenny for father's day a few years ago he said "I pray that baby doesn't pop out spotted" and then




Hahaha. Anyways, he fell in love the second he saw his sweet Lily! And he has been smitten every since. She is his third child, sheesh! lol. I want to try breeding her to my pinto stallion but he says "NO WAY! Not my little girl! She isn't ready to date yet!" lol She is 4 years old this year. Congratulations on little Noah. He is adorable!


----------



## fancyappy (Mar 4, 2009)

Does he actually hee-haw yet, or just 1/2 of it LOUD? My baby donkey last year seemed to have to find his voice at first. Almost sounded like he was trying to do scales and couldn't quite find the right note! The haw didn't appear till much later! Donkeys are so silly and sooo sweet! My two boys seem to walk real slow, contemplating where they are going to put each foot! I'm glad your boy is doing so well!

Oh he BELLOWS!!!!! It is unbelievable. Then he kinda gasps for air and starts again. He really wakes us up in the morning..our little donkey rooster!

I love how you described how they walk. That is exactly what they do.Aren't they adorable?

here are my 3 stooges

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3364/332776...93b31a60a_o.jpg


----------



## fancyappy (Mar 4, 2009)

PaintedMeadows said:


> I could only see the first and third picture. All of the rest said unavailable but what a cutie!! I just love the spotted ones too. When my husband got his jack and pregnant jenny for father's day a few years ago he said "I pray that baby doesn't pop out spotted" and then
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha. Anyways, he fell in love the second he saw his sweet Lily! And he has been smitten every since. She is his third child, sheesh! lol. I want to try breeding her to my pinto stallion but he says "NO WAY! Not my little girl! She isn't ready to date yet!" lol She is 4 years old this year. Congratulations on little Noah. He is adorable!



oh my Lily is precious!I can see why your hubby fell hard for her!

Our next purchase will be a spotted jenny. We can't wait to add another spot to our donk herd.

I cleaned out my flicker file and muct have deleted his pics but here are a few from recently showing the winter chill.

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3631/332776...9843a8a1b_o.jpg

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3346/332776...549dab1db_o.jpg


----------

